# Is it just me, or is this not a german shepherd?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

On the GSD calendar on every mall calendar store? It looks like a shiba inu to me.....


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wrong earset...could be a kelpie w/ sheba ears!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, most questionable esp the ears. Shame thats the best they could do.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is that the BrownTrout calendar


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm telling you, I suffered through that whippet-GSD for 29 days and then switched my calendar early. 

I guess it could be a GSD puppy, I have had young'ns with ears up really early. But it looks, I don't know.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That's not a GSD. Lol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will tell you what a woman who ran after me at a GSD specialty show said about my Schipperke mix: "THAT'S A SHIBA INU! THAT'S A SHIBA INU! I KNOW THESE THINGS AND THAT'S A SHIBA INU!" :rofl:

Seriously, that's what it looks like and that is sort of what my Schip mix looked like (except he looked more Schipperke - oops, THAT'S A SHIBA INU!).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks pretty darn identical to Delgado's playmate in his puppy class who WAS a Shiba Inu named Hiro. Same markings and everything :shrug: Great dog but not my type


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I thought Shiba too.

Sadly, it's not the first time I've seen breeds mislabeled in publications. I have two breed encyclopedias that have pictures of dogs that are not of the same breed as the profile. It's really sad that editors aren't spotting this. Like, how do you mistake an Australian Shepherd for a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. I think the only thing they have in common appearance wise is the the tricolor coat pattern.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

carmspack said:


> is that the BrownTrout calendar


I think so but don't quote me. It was the GSD puppy one.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ya, Shibu Inu....


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

selzer said:


> i'm telling you, i suffered through that whippet-gsd for 29 days and then switched my calendar early.
> 
> I guess it could be a gsd puppy, i have had young'ns with ears up really early. But it looks, i don't know.


 
yep:d


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Definately a shiba puppy lol. Browntrout makes some nice calendars but man are they bad for mistakes. I saw a beautiful english springer spaniel on the american cocker spaniel calendar, malamutes and siberian huskies can be found on each others calendars and don't even get me started on their apbt/ast/sbt pictures! Lol.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I was at a flea market and a couple was walking their dog. I said "OH COOL! I've never seen a Shiba Inu in person before!" They were floored as no one else, they said, had ANY idea what their dog was.......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's an Honorary German Shepherd.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

did someone say Schipperke? Here's Gem with my parents Skip (Sophie).

Notice the size difference haha. Im not sure how big Shiba Inu's.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> I'm telling you, I suffered through that whippet-GSD for 29 days and then switched my calendar early.


I hated that photo too. I threatened to slap one of Carly's show photos over it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I hated that photo too. I threatened to slap one of Carly's show photos over it.


Thank you. I am glad someone else saw that and thought something similar. I thought I must be crazy. 

I still may be crazy, but you know what I mean. 

That was no calendar-quality GSD.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just kept telling myself (over and over)that that poor unattractive dog was someone's beloved pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

True.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

runnershigh108 said:


> did someone say Schipperke? Here's Gem with my parents Skip (Sophie).
> 
> Notice the size difference haha. Im not sure how big Shiba Inu's.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :wub: Andaka, one of the mods, has a CH Schipperke.


----------

